# BlazeDTV 6.0 Driver on windows 8



## lamso1387 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am having trouble getting BlazeDTV 6.0 Driver . I've purchased a DVB-T product(PCTV Micro DELL TV) but cannot find it's driver compatible with windows 8.
Can anyone help me with this to the point I can watch TV on my laptop please. ray:Thank you in advance


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You should find what you need on The BlazeVideo website: Free Download DVD Player, DVD Copy, Video Converter | BlazeVideo


----------



## lamso1387 (Nov 9, 2012)

pip22 said:


> find what you need on The BlazeVideo website


salam pip22 thank you
I asked the website but they said they are only software publisher and I should contact hardware manufacturer. My product is named as ' DELL TV PCTV Micro USB Stick'. I cannot find it in the internet!


----------

